# 'Flamingo' houseplant in tank



## BubblingUnder (2 Feb 2018)

Found reduced price 'Flamingo' houseplant (Anthurium Scherzerianum) in local supermarket love a bargain.
Split it into three. Dropped it into the top of my tank roots trailing (in between my Peace Lilies & Pothos)




 



Has anyone else tried a 'Flamingo' houseplant in a tank & did it survive ?


----------



## zozo (2 Feb 2018)

Personaly never tried an Anthurium like that. But mind this plant spp. is an Epiphyte in it's original habitat, same family as Anubias.. Rule of thumb for about all spp. in the Arum family, beter not to submerse the rhizome and leafestalks in substrate bellow the water level, but only the roots hanging down from it and keep the rhizome above substrate level. If you don't use substrate it can be kept like this without problems.


----------



## mort (2 Feb 2018)

I have some and keep it as zozo suggests, ie don't put it to deep and let the roots seek the water. Mine took a while to look conformable and I seem to remember losing a few leaves before it came back stronger.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Feb 2018)

Hi all, 
There is one in the <"Tom's Bucket o' Mud"> thread.



 

cheers Darrel


----------

